# Free Webinar - Intel Software Network - Netbook Apps Development



## srinivas.vk (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I heard there is a free Webinar by Intel Software Network for All Developers who want to Monetize their Apps. Interesting insights on developing and monetizing all the apps for Netbooks or Intel Atom Based devices 

Free Online Webinar On the 28th May 2010. Check out these links for details. 

*bit.ly/Event_Webinar
*bit.ly/Atom_Dev_Webinar


----------

